# Help!!!



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexters back leg has been clicking the last couple of days when he gets up from lying down, once hes up he doesn't limp but hes stretching a lot more than normal so i think somethings bothering him!! Hes only 7 months old so really hope its nothing too serious !!!! Have been really careful on not over walking him too - vets is booked thursday for them to have a look! Has anyone elses poo had this problem??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jools said:


> Dexters back leg has been clicking the last couple of days when he gets up from lying down, once hes up he doesn't limp but hes stretching a lot more than normal so i think somethings bothering him!! Hes only 7 months old so really hope its nothing too serious !!!! Have been really careful on not over walking him too - vets is booked thursday for them to have a look! Has anyone elses poo had this problem??


Jools, how worrying for you. Sometimes I think Betty walks with a bit of a limp/stutter - I'm told I'm being paranoid ( I have read far too much about
luxating patellas and hip dysplasia) but know that she has probably been a little
bit over excerised ( difficult as she is with a dog sitter). Please let us know how you get on. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's nothing serious - Dexter is such a cute dog.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Jools, Izzy went through a phase of limping after she had been resting. The limp was on her rear left leg; after a while I took her to the vet and they said she had muscle wastage on that leg. She was x-rayed as they were worried about hip dysphasia. The x rays were clear and after a few months the limp has virtually gone. I think it is important to get anything checked that you are concerned about and it it is nothing you can relax. My x rays and sedative cost £90 - but a friend had her cairn x rayed at another local vet who charged her £180.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Colin & Cara, hopefully its just a little growing thing that disappears (oh i hope so) hes just been out for a little walk and is fine out & playing etc its just when hes been lying down and gets back up (bit like me really - but my joints have had lots of wear and tear)!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck at the vets today Jools - please let us know how you get on.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Colin, all ok .... when the vet manipulated his leg there was no pain so seems to think there is nothing to worry about!! But he did say to continue with his walks and not to restrict his exercise as thats what makes their joints strong - obviously not massive walks but the 40 mins he normally gets in the day and a shorter one at night round the block! So heres to a worry free nights sleep!!! P.s............have ordered some pet glucosamine just to be on the safe side!! Thanks for ur concern - big hugs to betty xxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jools, what a relief,i'm so pleased for you. It's good to get some good news today - I'm sure you know what I mean!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

jools said:


> Hi Colin, all ok .... when the vet manipulated his leg there was no pain so seems to think there is nothing to worry about!! But he did say to continue with his walks and not to restrict his exercise as thats what makes their joints strong - obviously not massive walks but the 40 mins he normally gets in the day and a shorter one at night round the block! So heres to a worry free nights sleep!!! P.s............have ordered some pet glucosamine just to be on the safe side!! Thanks for ur concern - big hugs to betty xxxx


Have just spotted this thread ... glad Dexter is fine.  Maisie & Bess send licks!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Have just spotted this thread ... glad Dexter is fine.  Maisie & Bess send licks!


Thanks Sue, hope all ok in the mogdog household  x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Jools,
haven't been in the forum for a while, was really worried, reading your concerns about Dexter. So relieved, that vet's visit turned out okay. Keep an close eye on Dexter and I think it's a great idea with the glucosamine. Good luck, woof woof from Brother Cider xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sabine, was thinking about you the other day when discussing on here about members that seemed to have disappeared . Good to see you back


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jools .... Please keep us posted on Dexter ... sorry just seen this thread ... xxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Bini said:


> Hi Jools,
> haven't been in the forum for a while, was really worried, reading your concerns about Dexter. So relieved, that vet's visit turned out okay. Keep an close eye on Dexter and I think it's a great idea with the glucosamine. Good luck, woof woof from Brother Cider xxx


Thanks Sabine ............... good to c u back love to Cider  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

